# Tip on cheaper LP prices



## Desiredsilver (Jan 28, 2015)

Are you looking to save money on Propane?

Buy your own tank, I saved $2.00 a gallon by doing this, Make sure you get a bill of sale. You can call them all up let them know you own your on LP tank watch the prices fall.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Want to save even more money? Buy the valve and hose and adapter that attaches to the wet leg on your bulk propane tank. Then you can fill 5 lb. 10 lb, 20 lb, 30lb, and 100 lb tanks from your bulk tank. They currently charge $18 when you bring one of the 20 lb tanks into the filling station. A 20 lb tank holds about 16 pounds of propane which works out to about 4 gallons. I paid $1.55 a gallon for the propane in my bulk tank so it costs me about $6.20 to fill one.

Propane is cheapest about July so fill the bulk tank then.


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

We own our tank but don't get a break on the price of the propane. Lucky for you that you can.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I own my own 500 gal tank and have for 10 years. Each year, I call around to the various suppliers that deliver in my area. I tell them I own my tank and am calling for best price. Once I have contacted them all, I select the low price one. Sometimes it can be as much as $1 per gallon difference.

Note this though, never run your tank out or they will insist it be inspected and purged before refill and they will charge for that. When mine gets to 20%, I start calling.

I have found that June and July are good months to get the best price.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

We own our own 500 gal. tank but we always buy from the same guy. He lives about 5 miles from us. A couple of times we were getting really low on gas. He delivered the gas and told us to pay when we had it. Charged me the same price (just under $2.00 a gallon at that time) as my summer fill. He's got mt loyalty.


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

I ordered a fill on our 1000 gallon tank (it will take about 600 gallons to fill it right at the moment) on Friday for $1.03 a gallon. Cheapest price I have seen for at least 5 or 6 years I think.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

round here you can get in on a co-op. It's a once a year thing so you have to have the tanks for it, but the price break is large.

1.03 a gallon, I'd stop burning wood for that (probably not). Haven't looked around for a while in my area, hope it's like that here.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

We cooperate with our immediate neighbors for a LARGE bulk delivery. The company showed up with two 3000 gallon propane tankers to fill everyone's tank at one setting. We got a 25% bulk discount for that. We just gave a set of keys to a designated neighbor so he could unlock everyone's gates at the same time.


----------

